# Rocks



## Argel (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi, I'm new on this forum. I would like to share with you my pastel landscape. All comments and critiquing appreciated:smile:

Anna


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love your trees and sky but the rocks look a little like potatoes. I think they need more cracks and ridges or dirt to look right. I'm really not sure but they need something. 
Welcome to the forum and I hope you don't mind my critique but you did ask!


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Agree, immaculate trees and sky, the rocks need character. Then again, this pic may be perfect in someone else's eye. It's very good as is, IMHO.


----------



## Argel (Nov 29, 2016)

thank you very much for your comments, now I see that the rocks could be more defined. I am very focused on colors and forgot about textures


----------

